# Regret separating/divorce?



## youngidiot (Jan 8, 2013)

Pretty much what title says. Anybody out there have regrets about ending their relationship. I just pulled the plug on mine last night. We weren't married yet but together over ten years. I felt I had to end prior to marriage for various reasons, but now all I can think about is if one day ill regret it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Not much to go on but if you love your partner and you think you can solve your problems TOGETHER then make a plan to work on your relationship, share it with your partner and if they agree, put your heart and soul into it.

If there are children involved, you should be even more motivated to make it work.

Stretch


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Yea not enough info for your situation to give advice. But to answer the question, lots of people have regrets on this site.


----------



## GettingBetter (Mar 7, 2013)

Thumper said:


> Yea not enough info for your situation to give advice. But to answer the question, lots of people have regrets on this site.


Not the ones left behind. Well, at least most of them.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No matter what you chose, you'll likely have "what if's". But you'll most likely find someone you're more compatible with. So long as you learn your lessons from this time around...

C


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Honestly, I wish I'd been as wise as you and called the whole thing off. Would have saved YEARS of angst and heartache. I deliberately look at every experience as a learning opportunity with no regrets, but I could have seriously passed on the learning opportunity that was my marriage. 

It's hard now, but believe me, it doesn't get any easier later.


----------

